# Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2006)

Nachdem es jetzt ja wärmer wird und damit mehr Leute angeln gehen, kommen villeicht ja wieder ein paar schöne "Kleinfischbilder" zusammen.

Wer gewinnen will (Der Gewinner bekommt dann ein graviertes Glas mit Anglerboardlogo und seinem Nickname. Selbstverständlich wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges!! Und jeden Monat darf jeder nur 1 Bild einstellen!! Und nun hoffen wir dass wir möglichst viele Bilder zusammen bekommen und wünschen Euch dabei allen viel Spaß) kann ab hier wieder seine Bilder einstellen.

Viel Spaß dabei - auch im Mai (ich bin Dichter, das reimt sich )


----------



## Nordangler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Na dann will ich mal das erste Foto einstellen.
Der kleine ging beim blinkern an den Haken.

Sven


----------



## rotauge88 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*





nicht besonders spektakulär


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Am Dienstag nachmittag beim Köderfisch-Senken ist mir ein kleiner Steinbeisser(ca.7-8cm) kurz vorm Wasser am Land durch die Netzmaschen der Senke geflutscht.Konnte ihn aber noch vor einem Uferrattenloch retten.Steinbeisser durfte danach wieder unbeschadet schwimmen#6 Hatte aber schon öfter diese kleinen und etwas größer drauf.


----------



## Zanderverhafter (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Ich war in Dänemark Blinkern, ein wenig Hornhechte jagen :q
Nur was mir da an den Blinker gekommen ist 
Ich weiß nicht, zählen Seesterne auch als Fische? Der muß irgendwo durchs mittelwasser getrieben sein, Grundkontakt hatte ich keinen.

Kein Fisch, aber nach Ansich meiner Frau durchaus einstellungswert :m
Vielleicht läuft es ja ausser Konkkurenz unter Obskures #q
Ach ja er durfte wieder schwimmen gehn:q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Jo,dann will ich mal meinen hier reinstellen.
Vielleicht hat er ja  ´ne Chance,ging mir beim Spinern an den Haken,hab
ihn garnicht gemerkt,erst als der Spinner aus dem Wasser kam.




Der   STF  |wavey:


----------



## PASA (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Das Bild ist genau 1 Jahr alt und wurde am Sognefjord gemacht. Am Köder kann man ekennen, dass es nicht der gewünschte Zielfisch war.:q


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Sorry, hab leider das falsche Foto eingestellt!!


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



			
				Kleinfischfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Na, schon Lust zum Angeln?
> Da kann man gleich schwach werden.


 
dein fischfoto ist für mich das beste der fisch ist so klein den seh ich gar nicht du bist also mein favorit :q


----------



## CESA (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Heute beim Zanderangeln hat bei mir was wirklich kleines "gebissen". Das schönste Foto ist es vielleicht nicht, aber mit Handy und fast dursichtigem Fischlein sind die Grenzen schnell erreicht. 
Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand den Schlingel identifizieren kann.


----------



## mickyjenny (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Der Fisch ist nicht gerade klein, aber durchaus schön anzusehen. Gefangen habe ich ihn am Strand von Süditalien. #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Ich habe auch eins gefunden.
Aalfreak mit einem kleinen Zander der in der Donau gefangen wurde.
Ein Aalfreak der dem kleinen Zander gerade einen Vortrag hält wie man besser in diesem Alter den Anglern aus dem Weg geht.Er möge sich doch in 10 Jahren wieder bei ihm melden. :m


----------



## Jui (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

So, dann will ich es auch mal versuchen. Dieser "Kapitale" biss am Begtrup -Strand. Normalerweise müsste das Fischchen Angst vor dem Seeringelwurm gehabt haben.
Grüße
Jui


----------



## Brummbaer_NRW (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Ich auch, ich auch,
könnte das wohl ein kleiner Seewolf sein? Der Lümmel biss am Put&Take (Brackwasser?) in Oer ( Dänemark)


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

@ *Brummbaer NRW,*
*schönes Fischchen, aber ich glaube, es ist eher ein Schleimfisch.*
*Die fängt man gern im Brackwasser, zB. auch in Spanien am Ebro.*
*Seewolf in Dänemark scheint mir eher unwahrscheinlich.*


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

so dann will der rob auch mal:q:q

übergetitelt : quälgeist


----------



## Hadley (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Da hab ich auch noch etwas ! Ging in Ebeltoft (DK) an den Haken.
Grüße
Hadley


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Dann will auch ich mal meinen kapitalen melden:
Kauli, Großer Plöner See 06.06.06 beim aalansitz auf nen 1´er eisen mit nem ganzen tauwurm!!!
Drill nicht sooo spektakulär, aber mal was anderes 

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

mirco, bei deinem bild ist das was du in der nase hast intressanter |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## sebastian (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Bei uns schwimmen immer ganz kleine Fische in den Köderkübel werden dadrin zu groß für die Löcher und kommen nicht mehr raus.
EInmal waren 3 kleine Fische drin der eine hat total orangenen Bauch ghabt, der Freund von meinem Vater hat den Fisch mitgenommen und hält sich den im Aquarium schön langsam sieht man das ein Zander is aber das die Orange sind vorne am bauch hätt ich nie gedacht, also die Kleinen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> mirco, bei deinem bild ist das was du in der nase hast intressanter |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


 
kleiner angelunfall  
*grins*


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



			
				Brummbaer_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch, ich auch,
> könnte das wohl ein kleiner Seewolf sein?



ne Aalmutter sach ich mal ... :m


----------



## Jui (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hallo Boardies,
mal wieder ein kleines Fischchen von mir. Die Rotfeder hatte sich beim Nachtangeln an der Maas auf ein Madenbündel gestürzt #c .
Grüße
Jui


----------



## Ocrem (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

ah gerade auf diesen sehr feinen trööt gestoßen

hier einre meiner schönsten schniepelfänge und im hintergrund die wurzner keksfabrik
http://img109.*ih.us/img109/6983/angeln0107qx.jpg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> mal wieder ein kleines Fischchen von mir. Die Rotfeder hatte sich beim Nachtangeln an der Maas auf ein Madenbündel gestürzt #c .


 
sieht dem Döbel ähnlicher,als ne Rotfeder|kopfkrat


----------



## Jui (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> sieht dem Döbel ähnlicher,als ne Rotfeder|kopfkrat


Moin Andy,
#r Döbel ist durchaus auch möglich #c . An der Stelle, an der wir gefischt haben, waren des öfteren Rotfedern am Haken und ich habe mich von den zart rötlich gefärbten Flossen beeinflussen lassen.
Grüße aus Essen
Uwe


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hi#h 
ach ist doch egal,ob Döbel,Rotauge oder Rotfeder...es sind alles Fische#6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



			
				Brummbaer_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch, ich auch,
> könnte das wohl ein kleiner Seewolf sein? Der Lümmel biss am Put&Take (Brackwasser?) in Oer ( Dänemark)



Nix Seewolf , aber auch ganz sicher keine Aalmutter .
Würd auf irgendne grundel Art tippen , die hab ich früher als Kleinkind zu 100erten in diversen Häfen gefangen ...
Die Schwarzgrundel hier sieht deiner Beute schonmal sehr ähnlich
http://www.aquaworld-crete.com/images/mediterranean-black-goby.jpg


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Seeteufel auf Fliege!


----------



## Reisender (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Uwe_H ist fast 2 Meter Groß !!!!#h 

Und das ist sein erster Fisch.........Seine Frau hat ihn schon verboten Takel zu Kaufen, aber nun hat er doch was gefangen........einen kleinen aber Süßen Karpfen......:m :m 

Wenn wir wollen das er weiterhin bei uns bleibt, dann muß er gewinnen !!! Denn das wir das einzigste und letzte Foto von Uwe mit Fisch sein.|wavey: |wavey: 


Bitte Liebe Boarder ......Helft einen Man/n der unser Freund ist.....


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*






Der Süße biss auf nen 22Gramm Effzett. Bei uns fängt man irgendwie auf die großen Köder nur kleine Hechte und anderes rum |kopfkrat 

mfg, demo


----------



## Sholar (7. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

habs unter Raubfische ja schon reingestellt so wirklich klein ist er nicht mehr aber nunja 

eben der kleinste aber schönste Fisch den ich nu gefangen hab 

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/2499/p1010007bq4.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

hat eigentlich jemand gewonnen???;+ |kopfkrat  

grüße

mirco


----------



## Pikehunter2006 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

ja, die tierschützer die jetzt reichlich futter gefunden haben !


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Da kann ich auch mit mischen:g!Zander 11cm lang gefangen auf ein 4cm langen Köfi!#cNoch Fragen?!Foto gibstim Staustufen Thread PLZ 1+2


----------



## patsche (30. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hier mein bisher gröster Hecht von heute morgen.
20cm auf 15 cm Wobbler.
Gruß Patrick


----------



## tuscha108 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Sooo mein fang vom WE


----------



## Counter-Striker (31. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hier ne kleine Ukelei aus der Elbe , hat auf Boilie gebissen *scherz* |supergri


----------



## Gunni77 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hallo

Ich gewinne sowieso, da habt ihr alle keine Chance:

http://img457.*ih.us/img457/8207/img0091cb4.jpg

http://img457.*ih.us/img457/5079/img0084ed2.jpg

http://img313.*ih.us/img313/6229/dscn1239qf9.jpg

http://img283.*ih.us/img283/5011/dscn0782jn5.jpg

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (31. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Gunni, deine Köderführung ist scheinbar so gut, das auch wirklich alles herzhaft in deine Köder beisst|supergri|supergri|supergri#h


----------



## Gunni77 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hallo

Ja, manchmal hat man echt keine Fragen mehr.....

Der oberste (von Gestern) war gerade mal doppelt so lang wie der Köder, aber der unterste übertrifft alles, was man so zum Thema Gier kennt, mehr geht einfach auch mit Gewalt nicht rein..... Dazwischen nur der alltägliche Wahnsinn....

Gruß


----------



## Leo-S (1. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Dieser Zander dürfte nicht zu toppen sein!|kopfkrat |peinlich 

Gruß
Leo


----------



## Hansen (1. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Ich halte es nicht für geschickt, hier Fotos von untermaßigen Fischen zu posten, geschweige denn, solche zu machen. Untermaßige sind laut Gesetz unverzüglich nach dem Fang zurückzusetzen, da bleibt für ein Foto keine Zeit - das bietet Tierschützern berechtigte Angriffsfläche.


----------



## vertikal (1. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



Hansen schrieb:


> Ich halte es nicht für geschickt, hier Fotos von untermaßigen Fischen zu posten, geschweige denn, solche zu machen. Untermaßige sind laut Gesetz unverzüglich nach dem Fang zurückzusetzen, da bleibt für ein Foto keine Zeit - das bietet Tierschützern berechtigte Angriffsfläche.




Deine Meinung dazu in allen Ehren.

Intelligente Tierschützer, und nur mit solchen haben wir es ja grundsätzlich zu tun, könnten allerdings nach reiflicher Überlegung zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es (möglichweise) doch Sinn machen könnte, sich um wichtigere Dinge zu kümmern, als einen Angler aufs Korn zu nehmen, der einen untermaßigen Fisch ein paar Sekunden länger seinem Element fernhält, um ein Foto zu machen.

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass es langsam ein bischen hysterisch wird, wenn's um die Schnittstelle Tierschutz/Angeln geht.

Wenn ich irgendwann deinem Gedankengang innerlich zustimmen sollte, höre ich mit dem Angeln auf.

Wird aber noch etwas dauern.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (1. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

mich interessiert eher, worauf Leo den gefangen hat|bla::q:q


----------



## vertikal (1. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



Raabiat schrieb:


> mich interessiert eher, worauf Leo den gefangen hat|bla::q:q




Na, ich schätz mal auf Plankton am 28er Haken.:q


----------



## Raabiat (1. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



vertikal schrieb:


> Na, ich schätz mal auf Plankton am 28er Haken.:q



ja, genau....in 65m Tiefe....Posenmontage knapp über Grund versteht sich|kopfkrat

Übrigens kriegste Plankton und 28er Haken beim Gerlinger....

ich winke jetzt mal einfach irgend jemandem #h


----------



## Sxxlflx (2. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



Hansen schrieb:


> Ich halte es nicht für geschickt, hier Fotos von untermaßigen Fischen zu posten, geschweige denn, solche zu machen. Untermaßige sind laut Gesetz unverzüglich nach dem Fang zurückzusetzen, da bleibt für ein Foto keine Zeit - das bietet Tierschützern berechtigte Angriffsfläche.


 

derart untermaßige fische überleben das zurücksetzen eh nich, weil die verletzungen meist viel zu groß sind...also kannste auch mal ganz ruhig ein foto von machen...


----------



## Donnerkrähe (2. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

#cIs man mit solchen fischen noch schneider oder nich#c?


----------



## Leo-S (2. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



Raabiat schrieb:


> mich interessiert eher, worauf Leo den gefangen hat|bla::q:q


Die ganze Story gibt es HIER zu lesen. Wenn man es genau nimmt, wurde der Fisch nicht gefangen, sondern er wurde von dem gefangenen Saibling ausgespuckt bzw. vorher erlegt, wie zig andere Jungzander in diesen Tagen auch.

Gruß
Leo


----------



## frankie77 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hab ich da was falsch vestanden, oder wurde der Fisch nicht nach der Landung ausgespuckt??
Was soll dann ein zurücksetzen bewirken??


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



frankie77 schrieb:


> Hab ich da was falsch vestanden, oder wurde der Fisch nicht nach der Landung ausgespuckt??
> Was soll dann ein zurücksetzen bewirken??



Krebsfutter


----------



## Case (23. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hat mein Neffe heut gefangen.
Eigentlich nix besonderes..aber er war halt klein und ich hab 'n Foto gemacht.

Case


----------



## donlotis (23. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



Case schrieb:


> Hat mein Neffe heut gefangen.
> Eigentlich nix besonderes..aber er war halt klein und ich hab 'n Foto gemacht.
> 
> Case



Hallo, seid Ihr irgendwo im Urlaub oder hat jemand diese Fische bei Euch ausgesetzt?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## fantazia (23. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

ein kleiner hecht der dem guten alten effzett blinker nich wiederstehen konnte.

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/4940/0000175je8.jpg


----------



## Case (23. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



donlotis schrieb:


> Hallo, seid Ihr irgendwo im Urlaub oder hat jemand diese Fische bei Euch ausgesetzt?
> 
> Gruß donlotis



Wurden bei uns ausgesetzt und sind eine echte Plage.
Der schwimmt selbstversändlich nicht mehr.

Case


----------



## Torsk1 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hier ist meiner:

nicht gefangen nur gesehen.
Steinbeißer von ca 10cm


----------



## PASA (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Letzte Woche an der Ostsee:
http://img242.*ih.us/img242/1769/pict2826ks9.jpg

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/6500/pict2825pr3.jpg


----------



## PASA (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

warum sehe ich nur den Link?


----------



## Lachsy (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Pasa, weil du nir den link reingesetzt hast, kopiere den link, drücke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  füge den link ein

so ich bin mal so frei , bilder von PASA

http://img242.*ih.us/img242/1769/pict2826ks9.jpg

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/6500/pict2825pr3.jpg


----------



## fischdieb22 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Kumpel Kai mit der absoluten Killer- Bachforelle:q


----------



## PASA (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

@ lachsy

Danke!|wavey:


----------



## Case (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Das ist nun wirklich mal ein putziger Plattfisch..schönes Bild

Case


----------



## Karpfen Angler (4. November 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. November 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Pasa, weil du nir den link reingesetzt hast, kopiere den link, drücke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wenn das mal nicht ein hübscher Babysteinbutt ist!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

jo,niedliches plättchen|supergri


----------



## meeresdrachen (9. November 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

@all,

noch ein kleines Buttchen.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Der mit dem Wolf (19. November 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

So einen Top-Fang hatten wir letzten Monat auch! (natürlich auch wieder eingesetzt) Und das war nicht der Kleinste an dem Tag.|uhoh: 

Ort: westliche Ostsee
Schiff: MS Antares


----------



## LordVader (19. November 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Ich hätte da auch noch einen.Zwar nicht gefangen aber zufällig entdeckt.
http://img105.*ih.us/img105/9052/pict0036er7.th.jpg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

hechti und zigarettenfilter ?


----------



## Esox_91 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

hallo alle zusammen! 
wollte hier auch mal meinen kleinsten mit der anglen gefangenen fisch melden! Leider ist das foto nich t besonders, da meine digicam im mom kaputt ist gebissen hat er auf einen 18er haken mit 2 maden


----------



## NorbertF (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Habe auch mal einen "Schniepel" zu melden 
http://www.nobbone.de/images/fische/minihecht2.jpg


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Kumpel Kai mit der absoluten Killer- Bachforelle:q
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 51855


mit 'nem panther martin gefangen?


----------



## rob (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

jetzt haben wir schon dezember...gibt es auch einmal eine bewertung?!
lg rob#h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

ich will auch:m
das ist mein erstes Tiefseemonster


----------



## Aitor (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*





Schußhechterl....


----------



## Luzifer (11. September 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

|wavey:Ein kleiner hungriger Dorsch  ,wollte mal den Fang zeigen auch wenn die Ausgabe Mai 2006 ist.


----------



## vertikal (11. September 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hab da auch noch einen "kapitalen" Dorsch.

Immerhin am schweren Gerät aus 100 Meter Tiefe vor Norwegen "gepumpt".

:m


----------



## Tapsimy (12. September 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

*schöne Bider habt Ihr da gemacht - dann mach ich auch mal mit - wenn ich darf...also hier ist mein ``kleinster Fisch`` gefangen in einem Kiessee an der Mosel..#h*
*...ein Catwels...*


----------



## SteveNord (28. September 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

dann will ich auch mal ein Foto beisteuern...

Es handelt sich hier um einen Riesen Zander
ausm reißenden Strom..... :q

MFG Steve


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. September 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

ey du rogga ...
was machst du denn hier???

grüße

mirco


----------



## Donnerkrähe (29. September 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

guckt euch ma mein Benutzerbild an

da is ein fisch versteckt


----------



## Axel123 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Dann will ich auch mal. 

Mein lütter (4 Jahre) mit seinem ersten Fisch.


----------



## Schuschek (29. September 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hier kommt mal ein sehr schönes von mir!


----------



## wirbel (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

im mittelmeer auf ne weiße fliege. was es ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Der_Monty (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hi,

mein erster Zander war sooo ein Riese :q





Der nächste wird hoffentlich 25 mal so groß.

Gruß, Marc #h


----------



## flori66 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hier ist meiner.
Beim Welsangeln an der Oder auf einen 6/0er haken gefangen, der original mal mit 8 Tauwürmern bestückt war. Ob der die alle gefressen hat???


----------



## Gufi Angler (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein erster Zander war sooo ein Riese :q
> 
> ...



wenn ich mich nicht tausche hast du dort ein Profi Blinker ?^^


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht tausche hast du dort ein Profi Blinker ?^^



Sieht eher nach 4er Mepps aus


----------



## H2Ofreund (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

Hier ist mein Schriftbarsch. Vor ca. einem Jahr in Tunesien im Urlaub gefangen. Der große Zeh :q auf dem Bild kann gut als Größenvergleich dienen. Die Tunesier haben ihn übrigens für die Suppe mitgenommen...

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/3479/p1010071hl5.jpg


----------



## holle (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

na da mach ich mit :q

hier ein kleiner gierhals >


----------



## Gufi Angler (8. November 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



holle schrieb:


> na da mach ich mit :q
> 
> hier ein kleiner gierhals >



Das voto find ich das schönste und beste von allen |rolleyes


----------



## Michel81 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*

@holle: der ist beim balzen an den haken gegangen ;-)

der hier ist aus dem golf von mexiko, allerdings mit der hand gefangen:
http://img250.*ih.us/img250/2412/hillcountrytrip047gb2.th.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



holle schrieb:


> hier ein kleiner gierhals >


Was für ein geniales Foto! #6 
Für den interessierten Laien wird es schon zu einem Suchbild - gerade ausprobiert :q

Anbei ne Frage: Diesen Wobbler hab ich (ungebissenerweise) auch. Ist das wirklich mehr was für eine Jerkführung?


----------



## holle (13. November 2007)

*AW: Das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch, Ausgabe Mai*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ................................ ............
> ........
> 
> Anbei ne Frage: Diesen Wobbler hab ich (ungebissenerweise) auch. Ist das wirklich mehr was für eine Jerkführung?



sowohl als auch. sieht richtig krank aus wenn er gejerkt wird.
ich fische ihn aber lieber langsam, schön schlängelnd mit kurzen stops. 

denke auch das der kleine nur spielen wollte und nicht mit nem haken gerechnet hat. :q


----------

